# Maestro debit card - can't be used for international internet transactions.



## moneyblues

I tried to buy books from amazon with Maestro but needed issue no. Phoned AIB customer service and was told the card could only be used internet transactions within Ireland. It can't be used for international internet transactions.

I also contacted Amazon customer care who told me they had this problem with all irish customers who want to use Maestro! Apparently they don't have this problem with any other country because their Maestro cards have an issue number. Anyone know what's the reason for this? Are AIB trying to keep us in debt by forcing us to use credit cards only?


----------



## moneyblues

*Debit card for international internet*

Since Maestro doesn't permit international internet transactions from Ireland, does anyone know what other debit cards are available in Ireland and with which banking services. As someone with frequent mobility issues I'm pretty dependent on internet shopping, especially for books, software etc.


----------



## CCOVICH

*Re: Maestro debit card- No Irish please?*



moneyblues said:


> Are AIB trying to keep us in debt by forcing us to use credit cards only?


 
If you pay off your credit card bill in time, you won't be in debt-it's not as cut and dried as you are making out.

I am not aware of any card providers that allow you to use Irish issued debit cards on non-Irish sites-I'd imagine the problems you are having with the AIB card are common to all providers, but can't confirm that.


----------



## moneyblues

*Re: Maestro debit card- No Irish please?*

Fair point about paying of credit card- however we are not all perfect, which is why I'm not using my visa untill its paid of.

Don't you think it's odd that Ireland seems to be the only country that can't carry out internet transactions using Maestro


----------



## CCOVICH

*Re: Maestro debit card- No Irish please?*



moneyblues said:


> Don't you think it's odd that Ireland seems to be the only country that can't carry out internet transactions using Maestro


 

Is that necessarily the case?  If you have a UK issued Maestro card, can it be used on an Irish website etc.?


----------



## moneyblues

*Re: Maestro debit card- No Irish please?*

According to Amazon customer support, (an Irish woman- very helpful) this is not a problem elsewhere because Maestro cards have an issue number in other countries but we don't. 

Besides why would visa credit cards be acceptable all over the world but not a specfic debit card? That doesn't make sense from a financial marketing viewpoint marketing. What about globalisation?

I guess I could pay by visa and then transfer funds online form my current account to the visa - but thats a lot of hassle. I just think it's all rather mysterious and a bit "irish".


----------



## CCOVICH

*Re: Maestro debit card- No Irish please?*

Everything in Ireland is a bit 'Irish'-that's life.

If you have AIB Visa and bank with AIB, transferring money to your credit card from your current account via the internet is no more hassle than shopping on Amazon.


----------



## Guest107

*Re: Maestro debit card- No Irish please?*

Is it that our Maestro cards are technically crippled (somehow) and maybe not _real _or _proper _Maestro cards in the International sense. 

Should they be advertised as such ???

Are all Maestro cards in Ireland missing the "issue number" , I had a Natwest Switch card (cirrus not maestro then) with an issue number in the late 1980's lest anybody try to go there  ??

What about Cirrus cards in Ireland, are they crippled too or available at all ??? Cirrus and Maestro were two initially competing alliances that basically do the same thing with debit cards....both formed in the 1980s 

What does the IFSRA think of these 'crippled' products being sold here instead of 'proper' ones .....one wonders  ??

What is the role of the IFSRA in ensuring that Irish consumers have standard international banking products ???

AIB visa works perfectly and in a standard manner. Thats why I have no debit card


----------



## CCOVICH

*Re: Maestro debit card- No Irish please?*

My Ulster Bank Cirrus card has no issue number that I can see.

You can still make point of sale purchases abroad with Irish issued debit cards.


----------



## Guest107

*Re: Maestro debit card- No Irish please?*

It would if issued in NI  by Ulster but then they are in the BACS clearing system or a local variant of it in NI and not in our clearing system.


----------



## moneyhoney

*Re: Maestro debit card- No Irish please?*

On a side issue - has anyone experienced problems using Maestro in the UK? I have tried to use my Maestro in UK a few times in last few months and it gets accepted about half of the time. The rest of the time the retailer gets a message 'card not compatible'.....I've been told by a banker friend of mine that there is a problem with some retailers in the UK. My card is issued by AIB. For example, could not use it at a shell garage to pay for petrol and could not use it in a marks and spencer but okay in Sainsbury's and Threshers off licence.


----------



## ShaneMc

*Re: Maestro debit card- No Irish please?*

I've heard of people using Irish Maestro cards online, when asked for the issue code, apparently 01 is accepted. not sure if this true but might be worth a try.


----------



## Jimoslimos

*Re: Maestro debit card- No Irish please?*

I have a UK Maestro card and as far as I understand these are pretty much the same as the Cirrus cards in Ireland (even has the Cirrus logo on the back). The UK version does however have the issue number on the card.

I have experienced difficulties using the card online particularly with regard to booking flights with aer lingus/ryanair. For instance I can only book Dublin-London-Dublin using an 'Irish' debit card and for London-Dublin-London using the UK debit card (even though maestro/cirrus are supposedly combatible) Therefore making it impossible if I wanted to book flights for friends/family from Ireland to visit me in the UK.


----------



## irishpancake

*Re: Maestro debit card- No Irish please?*



ShaneMc said:


> I've heard of people using Irish Maestro cards online, when asked for the issue code, apparently 01 is accepted. not sure if this true but might be worth a try.



Coincidentially, I have just had an "Irish Maestro" experience with online book-seller The Book Depository.

All seemed OK, even gave me number "111" to input if my Maestro card had no Security Code: 





> Note: We request customers to use 111, if they do not have a security code



Also, when setting up your card, they allow for :



> My card does not have a start date



and 



> My card does not have an issue number



Yet, when all was processed, and payment was to preceed, they cancelled the transaction, saying they could not get funds from the card.

It's enuff to p*** you off big-time.

I had to go and change my card details to a CC, which does'nt please me at all.

I have contacted AIB, via their web-contact form, asking for an explanation as to why customers with Maestro Cards cannot use them on UK sites.

If I don't get a satisfactory answer, I think I will escalate to IFSRA, or the Financial Ombudsman.

BTW, 

the above site is a good place to buy books, no postage/delivery to pay, and good prices, better than Play.com for the book i was buying, and def better than Amazon, or Easons.


----------



## Guest107

*Re: Maestro debit card- No Irish please?*

there was a similar issue with AIB Visas ( I think Irish ones in general) not being accepted by sites during most of the summer, I _think_ it was to do with the lack of postcodes here .

You would sometimes get thru with a 0000 or 00000 postcode. That issue appears to be resolved for the moment.....until the next one


----------



## NorfBank

*Re: Maestro debit card- No Irish please?*

When I moved back from the UK, I immediately opened up a bank account and asked the bank official for a debit card.

conversation went something like this

"can i have a debit card with that"
"a credit card sir?"
"nope, a debit card"
" a whatnow"
"a debit card, it's like a credit card except money is taken from your account immediately if you are in credit"
"ah, a laser card"
"fair enough if that's what it's called"

So off I went with this laser card in my pocket, all went well until I encountered the same problems purchasing flights online so I queried this with my bank and discovered (acc. to the bank) that the reason that we do not have debit cards is apparently because our clearing banks are not electronically connected to the clearing banks of the UK/Rest of World. Hence they cannot tell immediately whether there are sufficent funds in your account to cover the transaction. 

So to answer the question there is no proper debit card available in Ireland (well at that time anyway)

Similar to 2Pack I use my VISA credit card as a debit card which is a bit perverse in itself but it works. The €40 government tax also grates!


----------



## Itchy

*Re: Maestro debit card- No Irish please?*

AFAIK...

The Cirrus and Maestro are the ATM and debit card systems run by Mastercard. So, if an ATM in France supports the Mastercard system then cards with cirrus will work in them, similiarly, if a shopkeeper uses the mastercard system then mastercard CC and DC will work, if you get me.

In Ireland, the banks chose/invented the Laser standard for the debit card system. Which is different to e.g. the UK which is Switch/Solo. Because we have Laser we have a longer card number and an exp date rather than a shorter number and an issue number etc. However, you should be able to physically pay for goods abroad if they use the Mastercard system.

The Visa equivilent is Visa Electron which is not available in Ireland. However, even if it was it would still be part of the Laser standard, but run on the Visa system if you get me.

AFAIK...


----------



## MugsGame

*Re: Maestro debit card - no Irish please?*

boards.ie list of sites that accept Irish Maestro cards -- don't know how accurate this is.



> the reason that we do not have debit cards is apparently because our clearing banks are not electronically connected to the clearing banks of the UK/Rest of World. Hence they cannot tell immediately whether there are sufficent funds in your account to cover the transaction.



This is a half-truth. AIB are connected to international networks. The problem is that not all UK retailers are connected to transaction processors that deal with AIB. This will change over time.


----------



## Slim

*Re: Maestro debit card - no Irish please?*

I was surprised to be able to use my NIB LAser/Maestro card in Austria this summer. But they would not accept it in Germany. I have not tried it elsewhere.

Slim


----------



## moneyblues

*Re: Maestro debit card - no Irish please?*



MugsGame said:


> boards.ie list of sites that accept Irish Maestro cards -- don't know how accurate this is.
> 
> 
> 
> The sites listed are irish sites. They're OK, - we're just not allowed tp play with the big boys!


----------



## Raskolnikov

*Re: Maestro debit card - no Irish please?*

Absolutely ridiculous situation, I gave my debit card back and asked the AIB to refund me the €20 government charge.


----------



## moneyblues

*Re: Maestro debit card- No Irish please?*



ShaneMc said:


> I've heard of people using Irish Maestro cards online, when asked for the issue code, apparently 01 is accepted. not sure if this true but might be worth a try.



I tried this with Amazon -no go. Kodak allowed me to use the Maestro by making the order online and then phoning in my card details. They still needed an issue number and out of curiosity I tried the 7 digit "card number". It accepted it!

However I tried this again with Amazon and it didn't work!

2pack - I've already contacted the IFSRA about this and I'm waiting for
 feedback. I also phoned AIB headoffice who confirmed what we've discussed - no international internet Maestro transactions for us, we're stuck with the home grown variety.

They also said it was the same with BOI and Ulster. They claimed it was a security issue! Yeah right!

Surely there must be some banking service out there prepared to let us play with the grown-ups?


----------



## MugsGame

*Re: Maestro debit card - no Irish please?*



> The sites listed are irish sites.



CDwow.ie is not an Irish company and is not run in Ireland, despite the domain name.



> I also phoned AIB headoffice who confirmed what we've discussed - no international internet Maestro transactions for us



This is wrong. There are at least two international online payment processors who can acquire Irish Maestro transactions successfully. The problem is the merchants aren't using the right processors, or aren't interfacing with their processors correctly to handle this niche.


----------



## moneyblues

*Re: Maestro debit card - no Irish please?*

Perhaps you could pass this info on to AIB and ask them to explain the correct procedure to all international merchants?

AIB are definitely under the impression that irish Maestro can be used on irish sites only, and they said it was the same for BOI and Ulster.

I'd be keen to hear more about the sites that have the correct proccessors.


----------



## CCOVICH

*Re: Maestro debit card - no Irish please?*



Raskolnikov said:


> Absolutely ridiculous situation, I gave my debit card back and asked the AIB to refund me the €20 government charge.


 

If you have used the card, I doubt they are under any obligation to refund the stamp duty.


----------



## Sn@kebite

*Re: Maestro debit card - no Irish please?*

Can any1 tell me what the stamp duty of a mastercard CC is? and any other charges are or the best CC is to get..'cause i've had it with this irish maestro card crud!
thanks..couldn't be arsed ringing up..to talk to some Indian...lol


----------



## CCOVICH

*Re: Maestro debit card - no Irish please?*

The stamp duty on *any* CC is €40.


----------



## Sn@kebite

*Re: Maestro debit card - no Irish please?*



CCOVICH said:


> The stamp duty on *any* CC is €40.



Thanks...and the only other charge is 'interest' but only if you don't pay the bill after 28 days the 'interest' is added on to the rest of the bill?

for example if i buy a pair of shoes from USA, for $50 - that means that when the bank mails me the bill I owe $50.
But if I pay the bill on the 29th day or later i will owe $50 plus interest.
Is that how it goes?
If so, do you know the rate of interest for Ireland please?

Cheers ccovich...

PS-does anybody know if maestro debit cards (Irish) are refundable??


----------



## CCOVICH

*Re: Maestro debit card - no Irish please?*



Sn@kebite said:


> for example if i buy a pair of shoes from USA, for $50 - that means that when the bank mails me the bill I owe $50.
> But if I pay the bill on the 29th day or later i will owe $50 plus interest.
> Is that how it goes?
> If so, do you know the rate of interest for Ireland please?PS-does anybody know if maestro debit cards (Irish) are refundable??


 
Going off topic, but see this Key Post on credit cards. Interest rates depend on the bank, not the card (Visa, Mastercard).


----------



## Sn@kebite

*Re: Maestro debit card - no Irish please?*

ok, cheers...


----------



## DrMoriarty

*Re: Maestro debit card - no Irish please?*



Sn@kebite said:


> ..'cause i've had it with this irish maestro card crud!
> thanks..couldn't be arsed ringing up..to talk to some Indian...lol


You may find that the feeling is mutual, Sn@kebite ...lol


----------



## bmm

*Re: Maestro debit card - no Irish please?*

It says on  that their current account comes with an internationally accepted debit card. Anyone have any experience?

Also mbna has a temp disposable debit card used as a gift card which uses visa electron debit card system...

Are things improving? 

If u are booking flights for a few people with ryanair you can save allot by having a visa electron debit card as they charge 3 euro per person per flight for a credit card.


----------



## VOR

*Re: Maestro debit card - no Irish please?*

Try Halifax. 
Their ads claim the new current account has a debit card.
It is not Laser or Maestro but Visa International.
I don't have personal experience to back this up though. Worth checking into.


----------



## EvilDoctorK

*Re: Maestro debit card - no Irish please?*

I read that the Halifax one is to be a "Visa Debit" card, they're pretty common in the UK at least.

However Ryanair still have a surcharge (€1 per sector rather than €3 on "normal" credit cards) for Visa Debit cards ... Only "Visa Electron" cards attract no surcharge - not sure what a Visa Electron card is ?


----------



## budapest

*Re: Maestro debit card- No Irish please?*



moneyblues said:


> Don't you think it's odd that Ireland seems to be the only country that can't carry out internet transactions using Maestro



Ireland is not the only country - I've also had similar problems with non-Irish accounts.  When I asked the bank involved, they told me that there are different types of Maestro or Visa Electron cards - some which can be used in internet transactions and some which cannot. 

So many sites charge significantly higher booking fees for using Mastercard/Visa as opposed to Maestro/Visa Electron, so it's irritating to have to pay extra for no apparent reason.


----------



## vol

*Re: Maestro debit card - no Irish please?*



EvilDoctorK said:


> I read that the Halifax one is to be a "Visa Debit" card, they're pretty common in the UK at least.
> 
> However Ryanair still have a surcharge (€1 per sector rather than €3 on "normal" credit cards) for Visa Debit cards ... Only "Visa Electron" cards attract no surcharge - not sure what a Visa Electron card is ?



The Electron is a visa debit card lower down the chain than a standard one. A lot of places don't accept it. When I lived in England it's what you got when the bank wouldn't give you a 'real' debit card lol.


----------



## MugsGame

*Re: Maestro debit card - no Irish please?*

I'd guess then that the Electron requires realtime settlement, to prevent people going overdrawn. Ryanair therefore get your money straight away, so there is no surcharge, unlike with all the other options.


----------



## Havana

*Re: Maestro debit card - no Irish please?*

I can use my NIB Laser card (with Maestro logo) to pay on line. Was surprised when I realised I could and delighted cos don't want a CC.


----------



## solair

*Re: Maestro debit card - no Irish please?*

Irish issued Maestro cards are simply a Laser Card with Maestro functionality added for physical transactions over the counter used with Chip+PIN or swipe and sign.

I've had no issue using an AIB Laser/Maestro in the UK or in France. Some merchants may be a little weird about it as they're not used to seeing non-locally issued Maestros. However, if you stick it into most credit card terminals, they'll work perfectly once there's a Maestro clearing bank connected to it.

British issued Maestro cards follow the same numbering format that was used by the UK's Switch card. This had an Issue No. or a valid to and valid from date + CCV on the back. The reality is that they're actually still switch cards and UK sites advertising that they take Maestro in fact take what was Switch i.e. UK issued Maestro only.

Laser's no where near as secure, it only has a Card number + exp. date. It most certainly can be used online, but only on sites that advertise that they accept Laser. You can use the card physically over the counter in the UK or elsewhere where the Maestro symbol is displayed. You can also use it in any Maestro branded ATM. 

Maestro cards issued in other EU countries follow different formats and are equally unacceptable in the UK or outside their home country when used for a non chip+pin or swipe/sign transaction. They don't necessarily have issue number etc either.

Basically, when it comes to use online etc Maestro is a complete joke. It's not a standardised system. It's like Cirrus etc..

Visa and Mastercard operate full standardised Debit Card schemes, many UK and other European banks (as well as Halifax in Ireland) issue Visa Debit. It works exactly like a Visa credit card and will be accepted anywhere there's a Visa symbol online.

I'd say you'll see other Irish banks start to offer Visa debit or MasterCard debit once Halifax starts to have an impact. There's really no reason why they can't do it.


----------



## myself

I didn't know about this and am not happy.  I went through all the booking screens on ryanair then got to the payment bit and maestro didn't appear on the list.  I have always used my visa debit card but knew I didn't have enough money in the account.  I decided to use my Bank of Ireland Maestro card (I had booked easyjet flights with it before).  It is a N.Ireland card, so is a UK one rather than an Irish one.  I can withdraw money in the Republic of Ireland and have even paid in cheques there to be sent on to my bank in N.Ireland but now find I cannot book flights online, grrr.  I am amazed to read the above posts, how stupid it is.  Does anyone know if it is ok to use someone elses visa card to book my flight?  I want to book it tonight before they go up.  It is my boyfriends card so has a different surname to mine.  I don't want to get to the airport and be turned away.


----------



## bond-007

Ryanair don't care whos credit card you use so long as they get the money.


----------



## myself

lol, thank you.


----------



## Sn@kebite

*Re: Maestro debit card - no Irish please?*



DrMoriarty said:


> You may find that the feeling is mutual, Sn@kebite ...lol


Sorry Dr, I fail to see your logic. They don't want to ring me either? The banks have had it with their maestro cards? eh?!


----------



## bodhran25

*Problems with UK Maestro and Aer Arran*

Hi I've been getting  problems  trying to book a flight online using a UK Maestro card.  I'm flying into Dublin tomorrow from Edinburgh, and I am on route down to Sligo.  I could get the bus but that takes over 4 hours and plus I couldn't use UK Maestro to buy  ticket online for that.  The same with Iarnrod Eireann( 3 hours 5 mins), in fact its a bloody annoying website that leaves you just confused.
Aer Arran, now this perplexs me, I can use Ryan Air now with Maestro card but not Aer Arran.  Wait a minute, Aer Arran says it accepts International Maestro card.  Nooope! it dosen't work, will this be one of the few sites then that uses only Irish Maestro card.  A bloody pain, as the Dublin to Sligo flight only takes three quarters of an hour.


----------



## seantheman

so whats the latest on debit/laser cards? have boi nib or aib launched visa/mastercard debit cards that can be used freely abroad for purchases and withdrawals, or are they sticking with the limp laser? anyone/many people using the halifax visa debit card, whats the verdict?


----------



## lovestorm21

I recently joined National Irish bank and received laser/maestro card
my card has a security code at the back unlike my permanent TSB & AIB laser/maestro cards.
My new card now works on international websites!!
i am now going to get rid of my other 2 laser cards as they are useless for foreign websites


----------



## bond-007

Great News. Off to NIB I go.


----------



## BK2

it may be off point but Permanent TSB have a product called 3V visa. Basically it is like a laser card as you can't use it unless you have funds on the card. You can put up to 350 on the card and they forward you by text your visa number and then you can use it anywhere where they asked for visa no. I used it for Ryanair to book flights because I don't have a credit card. You can apply for a 3v at www.3v.ie and you don't need to show bank details or anything they give it to anyone. it is handy for international sites that don't accept laser. Just another option. It is not a credit card and you top up the card at your local post office or some shops.


----------



## bond-007

3v is a waste of time. Charges are very high. Many shops will not touch them anymore. 

 is a much better option.


----------



## solair

More banks should just issue Visa Debit, even if its only as an option for people who request it. 
This lock-in to Laser seems a bit like a cartel to me.. i.e. the banks operate Laser and won't provide any alternatives and no doubt, Halifax issued Visa debit as the 'club' must have made issuing Laser difficult.

I think this really needs to be shaken up!

I suspect An Post's new current account will also have Visa Debit, as it won't get access to Laser.


----------



## lovestorm21

My cousin works for customer service in Permanent TSB, she told me that some time during 2008 that TSB will launch Visa Debit cards but she doesnt know the date yet and apparently its been kept very hush hush in the bank as most staff members.
The same goes for NIB, one of the bank clerks in my local branch said they will be issuing visa debit cards within 12 months.
I think when SEPA comes into effect on jan 1, it will completely change banking here for good as the irish market will be open to foreign banks who will try to attract business here


----------



## lovestorm21

Wirecard is a complete waist of time, they ask for ID as soon as you wire transfer funds into your account, locking the account and the with hold the funds until you do so, plus they ignore emails meaning you have to call all the time, I have just closed my account with them and i'm still waiting for them to refund my €70 that i sent on NOV 3rd, my advice is STAY AWAY!


----------



## bond-007

They only lock your account if you fail to follow their rules.


----------



## lovestorm21

that is not true, they locked my account because i transferred money  from my AIB account with the IBAN/BIC codes
I did not break any rules
I have read online of plenty of people having problems with them


----------



## wallymcgoo

solair said:


> More banks should just issue Visa Debit, even if its only as an option for people who request it.
> This lock-in to Laser seems a bit like a cartel to me.. i.e. the banks operate Laser and won't provide any alternatives and no doubt, Halifax issued Visa debit as the 'club' must have made issuing Laser difficult.




Maestro is backed by Mastercard, so it should see acceptance very widely internationally. [broken link removed]
The issue in Ireland is the security code that appears at the back of the card, most Irish banks don't provide this 4 digit no. You can use it over the counter when abroad if they accept maestro but the card is useless when you need to buy something over the internet.
NIB according an earlier post are now providing the four letter security code at the back of their cards. Making them more widely accepted than most Irish Maestro cards. So personally I am going to open an account there.


----------



## johnwrites

wallymcgoo said:


> Maestro is backed by Mastercard, so it should see acceptance very widely internationally. [broken link removed]
> The issue in Ireland is the security code that appears at the back of the card, most Irish banks don't provide this 4 digit no. You can use it over the counter when abroad if they accept maestro but the card is useless when you need to buy something over the internet.
> NIB according an earlier post are now providing the four letter security code at the back of their cards. Making them more widely accepted than most Irish Maestro cards. So personally I am going to open an account there.


Let us know how you got on with NIB. They told me they give Maestro cards even with a savings account. I have a 4 digit number on the back of my AIB Maestro followed by a space then a 3 digit number. Is that what you mean?


----------



## johnwrites

solair said:


> This lock-in to Laser seems a bit like a cartel to me.. i.e. the banks operate Laser and won't provide any alternatives


Would that not be in breach of competition legislation? Worth contacting competition authority?


----------



## rachelrocks

wirecard lock your account if the name you have given them and the name of your account doesn't exactly match contact both them and your branch about it


----------



## Gevabe

I'm afraid not only Irish Maestro cards can't be used for international transactions! My Belgian card has been refused as well in the UK because there is no three-digit security code on it! Welcome to Europe!

Have you ever tried to transfer money from your Irish bank account into the Paypal bank account at the Bank of America in Dublin? They refuse to give their IBAN and BIC codes, which, according to my Bank of Ireland manager, are essential to the transaction!


----------



## Papercut

All you have to do is go to the 'Top Up Account' tab in 'My Account' section. When you do that you will get the following details:

Beneficiary NameAYPAL PTE LTD

Bank: Bank of America N.A., Dublin

Bank code (Sorting Code):990061

Account Number:53202043

Your Transfer ID: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Your transfer ID will appear automatically when you click the tab. You need to quote this code in order for your payment to be associated with your Paypal account.

Just remember that you will have had to already added your bank account details to your Paypal account profile


----------



## Gevabe

As I couldn't transfer money from my BoI account into my Paypal account at Bank of America in Dublin, I got a draft for €100 from BoI, which I sent to BoA by registered post three weeks ago! It seems to have vanished! Paypal seems to be more difficult to contact than the White House, and BoA never answers calls and doesn't even have an email address, let alone IBAN and BIC account numbers! There is something smelly about it!


----------



## Papercut

You could have done it through Banking365 or in any bank by filling in a bank giro slip, using the details that I already posted.

However, you will now need to contact them:

Bank of America NA
   2 Park Place, Hatch St., Dublin 2


*Tel: *(01)6196100
*Fax: *(01)6196199
I just rang the number above & the call was answered.


----------



## DrMoriarty

Gevabe said:


> I got a draft for €100 from BoI, which I sent to BoA by registered post three weeks ago!


 I can't see why you chose to incur such unnecessary expense, when Papercut had pointed out to you where their National Sort Code and account number could be found?





Gevabe said:


> It seems to have vanished!


 If it was sent by registered post, then somebody signed for it at their end. Have they told you it's "vanished"?





Gevabe said:


> Paypal seems to be more difficult to contact than the White House...!


**
*[broken link removed]*
*PayPal Customer Service:*
*1890 943 220 *
*(01)4369023*
8:00 am to 10:00 pm Monday to Friday
8:00 am to 9:00 pm Saturday
9:00 am to 9:00 pm Sunday



Gevabe said:


> ...and BoA never answers calls and doesn't even have an email address, let alone IBAN and BIC account numbers!


 I just rang (01-6196100; it's in the phone book) and a woman's voice answered. Incidentally, despite what you say your Bank of Ireland manager claims, IBAN/BIC codes are not necessary to send a transfer in euro from one Irish bank a/c to another.


Gevabe said:


> There is something smelly about it!


 Methinks you doth protest too loudly, Gevabe...?

_[Edit: post crossed with Papercut's]_


----------



## bond-007

> Paypal seems to be more difficult to contact than the White House,


00-1-202-456-1414 will get you the White House.


----------



## Gevabe

I'm planning to send money to a "stranger" in the Ivory Coast through Western Union. I have heard about the scams linked to "Ivory Coast" and '"Western Union" and I would like to know if it is too risky! The money is a gift, so no risk there: it is "lost" anyway!
Are there any other risks involved? Thank you in advance.


----------



## niallmc

*Directory of Sites accepting Laser*

That list is accurate enough but some no longer accept. This one is up to date as far as I know.

debitcardshopper dot com

I've no posts on this so can't post URL

Mostly Irish companies, but a few foreign ones. Irish Maestro is different. It's just Laser really.


----------



## niallmc

Delete please


----------

